# Srp vs Megs ultimate polish



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone know the difference between these two regarding cut and finish?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Megs UC has more cut and will correct

SRP has more fillers and will mask

Both finish really well. Use a wax / sealant after using any of these

Both great by hand, even better with a DA :thumb:


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

Demetri said:


> Megs UC has more cut and will correct
> 
> SRP has more fillers and will mask
> 
> ...


I have UC and find it great but I'm asking about Megs Up


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

difficultrogue said:


> I have UC and find it great but I'm asking about Megs Up


Oh yes sorry :wall:

Never used the UP, probably has a little less cut then the UC.
Will be in the same catergory as the AG SRP (AIO)


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

difficultrogue said:


> Does anyone know the difference between these two regarding cut and finish?


UP better cut and better finish. It's a finishing polish after all...... :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

im sure some one said up was basically m205 ?, and UC was m105 retail versions


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought that m205 has more correction then UP. i like up, more like m07 on steriods


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Ultimate polish is classed more of a glaze as I asked a similar question to meguiars directly. Both having filling abilities but you do get some correction from ultimate polish. Srp is just a heavy filler which would require a few layers to get any satisfying results. 
You could use ultimate polish and then finish with srp.

Ryan


----------



## rolley (Jun 23, 2015)

AG SRP is primarily a filler with no cutting abrasives.

Ultimate Polish is slightly less abrasive than M205, based on the chart below.

http://www.autopia.org/forums/paint...autopia-car-care-polish-comparison-chart.html

Ultimate Polish is as Meg call it a 'pre-waxing glaze' so I would say its a polish cut/cleaner.

http://www.meguiars.com/en/automotive/products/g19216-ultimate-polish/

Rolley


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

rolley said:


> AG SRP is primarily a filler with no cutting abrasives.
> 
> Ultimate Polish is slightly less abrasive than M205, based on the chart below.
> 
> ...


Nice one rolley! The mods should put a chart like that as a sticky as the one that's in this section does not work


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

Demetri said:


> Both finish really well. Use a wax / sealant after using any of these
> 
> :thumb:


I don't know why anyone says use a wax after SRP? 
SRP is sold as a final coat, looks like a final coat and will last as long as most other standard waxes will.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Depends if you want the srp to last as long as "it's supposed to". waxing will will protect the Sep from washing off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

footfistart said:


> Depends if you want the srp to last as long as "it's supposed to". waxing will will protect the Sep from washing off.


Does anything last as long as it's "supposed to"! Why not wax over the wax over the wax....and then wax it!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

No nothing last as long as it's meant to but if you could use srp then seal it in with extra gloss protection and you could use hd wax. There's about six months there. Or just use polish insyead of srp as that will make a pernement change rather just a temporary change and have to redo the Srp all over again.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Post no. 6 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=312901


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

CleanMe said:


> I don't know why anyone says use a wax after SRP?
> SRP is sold as a final coat, looks like a final coat and will last as long as most other standard waxes will.


I've never had SRP last more than a couple of weeks, on its own. However, on top of the paint cleaning and glazing, the acrylic sealant it lays down acts as a superb base for most other waxes/sealants. 
It's not too difficult to find a topper that lasts significantly longer than a couple of weeks. Even AG themselves make a couple (EGP and HD Wax) and recommend them as such.


----------

